
Corporate Blogs: It's The PageRank, Stupid - ciscoriordan
http://www.businessinsider.com/corporate-blogs-its-the-pagerank-stupid-2009-4
======
snprbob86
"Even Google fails this - their pathological cuteness and lame humor comes off
as contrived. It's not funny. It's irritating."

Really? That's odd because I quite enjoy it.

I don't know the people who run the blog or how they select posts for it, but
I'd imagine it is pretty informal. Surely there is a tough quality gate right
right before pressing "post", but other than that, the posts seem quite
genuine. The personality is very much inline with my brief experiences working
for Google.

------
jrockway
The "It's the X, Stupid" meme died in the early 90s, stupid.

